
History of Lisp by John McCarthy (1979) - d0mine
http://www-formal.stanford.edu/jmc/history/lisp/lisp.html
======
leoc
There's a version of this interspersed with commentary by a history of
computing person (a German I think). If anyone has that link I'd be much
obliged.

